# The TRADE!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

So, I saw Wingshooter's absolutely stunning Bentwood with Iron Pyrite frame... and I just HAD to have it. I offered to buy it, but Wingshooter offered to just send it to me out of kindness. Well I decided it would be better if I at least made a little somethin'-somethin' in return... I got the Iron Pyrite shooter in this afternoon and looked at the video where Wingshooter was showing his woven pouches, and mentally marked where and how he was holding his slingshot while shooting... then using the measurements from the Iron Pyrite shooter as a reference came up with a custom sized Target Ranger that should fit him exactly.

I was excited to make this one and was able to get it finished just a little while ago... here it is pictured with the awesome Bentwood shooter Wingshooter sent me:


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

that bentwood slingshot is awsome... if i had the skill id make one.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That trade is enough to stir my green-eyed monster from the depths.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good work Bill and Wingshooter!
This kind of thing is what a community like this is all about.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Pretty classy on both their parts. Two Slingshot Gods collide!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Man that looks nice Bill can't wait. Beautiful work.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I ordered some latex to band it up with, and it should be here today. So the Target Ranger should be off to you tomorrow.

This Bentwood frame... I really can't say enough good about it... wow is it ever lovely as the iron pyrite sparkles in the sun and the light sturdy feel of it all... just wonderful, a TRUE masterpiece!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Not Fair..... Not Fair I say!!!!
















Enjoy it Bill!! What a great collection piece!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's the way to do it guys. You both won on that deal!!! Excellent work from two of the best! Flatband


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Ohhh my......

This is like the trade to end all trades! (I hope that's not true because trades are the best thing for the sport







).......seriously, this trade is between 2 of the giants of the custom slingshot world, trading 2 of the most highly coveted slingshot frames. To me, this is just one of many examples of how far we've come. I know that the simple things in slingshots never stopped working, but it is always enjoyable to aspire for more with them. In this trade we have the new age indestructible material for slingshot frames in G10, taking them to whole new heights and possibilities. And we have the bent wood laminate frame that is a perfect example of the endless possibilities with wood and other assorted materials. The incorporation of the "precious" gem stone really completes it.

Honestly, I have fallen head over heels in love with the Wingshooter Laminates







.....and I never really thought there was a slingshot that would allow for an even trade.....but I completely forgot about Bill's frames. It's an even trade in my eyes without a doubt. And both parties get a slingshot completely different from what they are used to making and using.

Thank you for sharing, and good on the both of you for wheeling and dealing! Desktop background? hmmm I think so...









All the best - John


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

aamj50 said:


> Good work Bill and Wingshooter!
> This kind of thing is what a community like this is all about.


These are my sentiments too, about the members of this forum and their character, well exemplified by a post like this detailing the community spirit, generosity and good will.

Long live what makes this a great forum, the good people.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Got to say I liked that one from the start, maybe it is more my style than I thought!


----------

